

Ageism in recruitment, openly - bpedro
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ageism-recruitment-openly-andr%C3%A9-dos-santos

======
sukilot
The argument is weak. Ageist employers aren't hiring founders. They ate hiring
professionals in whatever field, and nay want someone more naive to avoiding
paying more for talent.

You can argue morality or maturity or whatever, but "Jimmy Wales paid people
to build wikipedia" isn't a reason to hire him as an info tech.

